# Do you allow..



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Your dogs to carry on when some one knocks on your front door?.

Sleeping out in the shed at night sometimes, very rarely creeps me out as I think.. 'What would I do if some one was creeping around in the back yard?'. I know I am safe in my room (pretty much anyway unless some one breaks the glass door). I had always hoped the dogs would loose it if some one was to approach my room because dogs are a good scare for some people.. Now, I only need people to think I have to vicious dogs in my room that will bite if I let them out, lol. Sunny probably wouldn't but Serenity might... then again, I reckon Sunny would help her if she went for some one. That's besides the point.

I remember when I first came into the shed. The first night mum approached, they went nuts when mum approached the shed but as soon as they saw her, they were all wiggles and love. Since then, they had hardly done it except rarely, here and there. Today though my sister was walking to my room and the dogs went nuts but were all wiggles when they saw her. I mentioned that to my mum and I was told that last night when my brother went out the back.. Boy did they go off. Cept I don't remember cause I was fast sleep cept my brother did say I said 'SHUT UP' to them, I don't remember. 

So, the point, I feel safe to know the dogs will go off if people are creeping around at night, I was never sure if they would. There 'vicous' sounding barks would hopefully scare some one off, especially if a threat was added in there. Cept I would call mum and let her know some one was around while the dogs carried on.. I'd prefer to stay safe!.

So, I am curious.. Do you allow your dogs to carry on when people approach your front door? or are they made to behave?. 

I don't encourage them but i don't tell them off. I just let them go for it. I know they wont hurt my family so I don't care. When I know it's a family member i'll tell them to settle down. I feel safe if they carry on so I allow it, I am not some one who's going to go out and risk my life or go to the front door with friendly looking dogs in case there's some weird ass person outside. Maybe if I had a Rottweiler i'd feel safe but I don't so.. I'll let there barks be intimidating.

I am teaching them to behave when I tell them to though.

Also, do you think your dogs would go off if some one was creeping around your house?.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

For those who don't know, the dogs sleep with me at night. And my room is out the back, in a nice big shed.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

Yes, I do allow my dogs to bark and carry on when someone comes to the dog. I don't discourage it at all.
I don't discourage them when they alert bark when someone walks by our house or pulls into our driveway. I actually ENCOURAGE it.
We live in a VERY rural area, no neighbors that we can see...and I spend alot of time alone, so I let the dogs do their thing.
Makes me feel safer....they're labs, but they have BIG barks, so they sound mean, which is what I want any would be intruder to think.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

To a point yes I do. Once Im taking care of it though they are to listen to my "enough"...then if I tell them "its ok" I dont want to hear another peep...if I dont and yet release them in another way they are allowed to carry on guarding and watching.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I absolutely do. It's one of the reasons I got a large dog. My elderly dad lives with us, and if both my husband and I are gone I always leave the Doberman with him - robbers and burglars will often knock, and if no one answers they will think the house is empty and break in.

I don't want anyone busting in on my dad, who has COPD and can't protect himself or run. There have been several stories in this city in the past year about elderly people who have been beaten or killed by people coming to the door. And a barking dog is a huge deterrent to that. I want my dog going as nuts as possible if someone knocks while we are out.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

No, I do not let them carry on. 

When someone is at the door, they start barking and growling. I get up, I look out the window, I see who it is and I then tell them to stop. They are not allowed to rush the door, they are not allowed to carry on, they are not allowed to bark and growl when I open the door. I am telling them, "thanks for the warning but I will handle this now".

If my life were ever in danger, I believe they would know when to take care of it. Dogs know way more than we do.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes I do! Now that I live all by my lonesome, I am glad I do!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I let them bark a few times until I am able to see who is at the door, and depending on if I want the person to know if I'm home or not (lol) I'll either call them off "Enough, thank you!" and they'll be quiet, or I'll let them bark until the person leaves.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes but no, but yes.

We got a Fila, a guardian breed for protection, so he is very serious. When he was 9 months, our neighbor knocked on the door. We were in the bedroom with the door closed. He banged opened the bedroom door(easy to bump open), running into the living room and jumped through the living room window, glass flying everywhere, to try and get the guy knocking on the door. No, he did not get the guy, I was able to catch up to him and grab his hind legs, me and my partner were able to pull him back in. Needless to say things changed around here. 

He is allowed to alert me and I will allow him to grumble and even bark but I am there tell him calm or "momma's got it" and I wont allow it to escalate. We do now have signs "Don't knock or ring bell" & Beware of dog. So no one ventures on to the porch anymore.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My two young children and I are usually home alone often (a lot lately due to hubby being gone for work). I have no problem letting my dogs bark at the door, out back, etc. I WANT people to know that, yes, I do have a big dog so you better not try anything funny! It actually let's me sleep at night knowing that Duncan is always "on patrol" so to speak.

However, if someone is at the door that I know, I let the dogs bark (it's their way of alerting the pack) some. After I check the door, I tell them "okay...enough". This is their cue to stop barking. Lucky then goes back to lay down and I put Duncan in a sit/stay away from the door. They are not allowed to rush and clobber anyone at the door.

And, don't think I let my dogs bark and bark in the backyard....because I don't. If they are carrying on I always go and see what it is and then call them in. Dogs barking non stop in the back yard is one of my pet peeves.....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

angelbears said:


> ...and jumped through the living room window, glass flying everywhere, to try and get the guy knocking on the door.


I thought that only happened in movies.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with everyone here....it is very rare that Minnie will bark, which I LOVE. For instance, she does not bark if someone is passing by on the street or walking their dog. HOWEVER, she will bark when someone is very close to the house which is very very nice and I appreciate it. Once I tell her, "thanks" (haha) or "it's okay," she stops. My good little guard dog!


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Me too. Until it happened. 

We were told how serious this breed was about protecting their family. I thought a lot of it was hype, but then he proved it. We take owning him very seriously and take numerous precautions to make sure he is safe and society is safe. He lives in the house, is only allowed out on lead, in our fenced backyard. Since he went through the window, almost 2 years now, he has never been left alone. This makes him sound much worse than he is. I just don't trust society. If someone were to run up on us or act goofy he would back them down. I think he would only apply the appropriate response, they are not known for attacking or mauling people out of the blue but if they think their family is in danger they are not going to just stand there.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tessie doesn't bark, but Bishop does. He will bark if he is in the backyard and someone comes in (downstairs neighbor has lots of visitors that come in through the back) and he won't let them touch him. If I am there physically with him, he will bark but be a lot more friendly. He does bark a couple of times if the door bell rings/knock on the door and that's fine with me. He doesn't go nuts about it.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

angelbears said:


> I think he would only apply the appropriate response, they are not known for attacking or mauling people out of the blue but if they think their family is in danger they are not going to just stand there.


Sounds just like the Black Russian Terrier. They take their job of keeping their family safe very seriously. This is why I have to be very aware of my surrounding and to always look at things the way Duncan would. A screaming running child to us is just annoying, but to Duncan it could be perceived as a threat. So it is my responsibility to keep the child safe and to remove Duncan from the situation so he is kept safe too.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I do until I know who is at the door. Nick is sometimes gone for days at a time. It is just me and the dogs. We live in military housing with base police patrolling all the time, but that is no guarantee for safety. Buck is VERY loud and Dude is a big dog so I know they sound threatening from the other side of the door. Once I see who it is and if I know them, I tell them "enough" and they must sit behind me in full view so that they are not in the way and the friend can either come in or we can do what needs to be done at the door. If I don't know who it is but answer the door (usually a housing representative) I tell them "to me" and they stand on either side of me while the door is open. I want people to know I have two big dogs but I don't want them to be two out of control big dogs.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

As much as I don't believe it and hate saying it (but it is true) "they are just dogs" It is our responsibility to make sure all is safe. Heck, some the most vicious dogs I know are the little ankle bitters.

How are the Russians with strangers?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

angelbears said:


> As much as I don't believe it and hate saying it (but it is true) "they are just dogs" It is our responsibility to make sure all is safe. Heck, some the most vicious dogs I know are the little ankle bitters.
> 
> How are the Russians with strangers?


If introduced properly they are fine. I've gotten real good at knowing which people Duncan will do best with. He wouldn't do good with a drunk man staggering around, an obnoxious child screaming, a nervous loud person, etc. I don't hardly run into people like that, but when I do we just politley leave the area. I have taught Duncan to greet people with a "hand touch" hello. This is a neutral way for him to say hello and I use the opportunity to show people the proper way to greet a new dog.

BTW, I love Filas! :0)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I allow my dogs to alert me. But, once I see who is there, I tell them "That's enough" and they are to stop. Sometimes Zailey will still huff and woof when she goes and lays down, we're working on it!
I like them to alert me. I'm home alone most of the time- hubby works nights, and it makes me feel safer that I have my whole pack of dogs if anyone were to get some fishy idea. (Like anything hardly ever happens in Orem, UT... but still)
I admit there have been a couple times I don't know the person at the door at an odd hour of the night, and I have let them bark til the person leaves. 

Yeah... that house that you KNOW someone is home, and yet no one answers the door.... that's me.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I let mine carry on until I know who is at the door. If it's a friend, I send Rodeo to her doggy bed and she stays until I release her. Duke just sort of follows suit at this point. I don't live in the best of neighborhoods so I like the fact that the barking can be a deterrent. Rodie is pretty good about hushing up when I ask but I rarely stop her. If I'm sick or asleep she is much more aware and lets out little rumbles with any noise she hears rather than just when someone is at the door.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I am 5'0...I am not very strong in a sense that I couldn't beat up a full grown man if I had a sledge hammer to help me. Basically, I have 5 big dogs to protect me and yes, I do let them have at the door when I don't know who is there. They are my protectors, my security blanket. I know if sh*t went down they'd have my front, back, and sides. I do have control over them though. They have a "place" command which means go to your designated bed or crate and STAY there until I release you. They also have a "Settle" command which means quit the barking and chill out. I fully expect them to listen to me.

Basically, I like having big dogs who can and will protect me if need be. I'm home alone a lot and always paranoid when someone I don't know is at the door. And hearing a lot of big deep barks at a door isn't very welcoming, most people decide to back up about 6 feet from the door when I open it. That's how I want it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes i do let them alert me, I don't let them carry on the only reason is because i don't like to listen to them moan and groan about somebody they've already alerted me to :lol:

Bt's are a breed that isn't known to be big BARKERS so you learn to listen when they speak up. To this day well since he started learning to bark he's never been wrong when somebody was at our house. he doesn't bark alot, he only barks 2-3 times and then quits on his own. 
The foster we have on the other hand barks whenever he goes outside and see's the horses... even while he's peeing he's barking at them :tongue:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

angelbears said:


> As much as I don't believe it and hate saying it (but it is true) "they are just dogs" It is our responsibility to make sure all is safe. Heck, some the most vicious dogs I know are the little ankle bitters.
> 
> How are the Russians with strangers?


Agreed, but large dogs pose a threat to those who don't know them and are a great deterrent. Dude has proven on many occasions that he can and will protect me if necessary. I don't know about Buck yet, but while they are "just dogs" those "just dogs" have a pack mentality and will protect their own when the need arises (although not all dogs do this). I am not saying that my dogs mean no harm can come to me, but who is going to be messed with first, the woman home alone by herself or the woman home alone with 2 large dogs?



CavePaws said:


> I am 5'0...I am not very strong in a sense that I couldn't beat up a full grown man if I had a sledge hammer to help me. Basically, I have 5 big dogs to protect me and yes, I do let them have at the door when I don't know who is there. They are my protectors, my security blanket. I know if sh*t went down they'd have my front, back, and sides. I do have control over them though. They have a "place" command which means go to your designated bed or crate and STAY there until I release you. They also have a "Settle" command which means quit the barking and chill out. I fully expect them to listen to me.
> 
> Basically, I like having big dogs who can and will protect me if need be. I'm home alone a lot and always paranoid when someone I don't know is at the door. And hearing a lot of big deep barks at a door isn't very welcoming, most people decide to back up about 6 feet from the door when I open it. That's how I want it.


That's my problem as well. I'm 4'11 and while I know I am stronger than the average 4'11 chick, I know that I am no match for a large man. My dogs and I combined would likely be more than enough. My boys (Dude at least) would have my back if sh*t went down. I like knowing that.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

*Sigh* I WISH Tanis would at least growl when someone comes to the door. He's so laid back he does nothing. Several times I had maintenance people walk in while I was sleeping or in the shower (I've since put a chain on the door) and Tanis just laid on my bed and looked up like "Oh, someone's here. Hi." I love that he's so loveable but a little bark now and then wouldn't hurt! The aussie I had before would really carry on when someone pounded on my door and people would get offended - I told them that was his job and he was doing exactly what he's supposed to do!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

This is the only time Aspen barks is when the meter reader or gas guy are trying to get into the backyard, to alert me. And it is a DEEP bark and growl so it sounds scary. I remember a long time ago, the meter guy was trying to get in through the side door, before they knew we had a dog, and Aspen was literally about a foot from him growling. The guy wasn't afraid of him and he kept trying to get in and Aspen just stood his ground, legs spread open ready for anything. But the guy got scared when Aspen inched a bit closer teeth bared. He knocked on the front instead and asked if we could put Aspen away. I don't discourage this at all. I want my big boy keeping intruders out.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Tahlz said:


> Also, do you think your dogs would go off if some one was creeping around your house?.


Forgot to answer this part: Yes, I know they do. I have been told that they do. The oil man, the landlord, the repair guy...I've not been home and I've been told those hoodlums carried on because a stranger was in their yard. They were NOT having that! But, again, I was not home so I cannot tell them to stop.

It's when I'm home that I tell them to stop after I have verified who it is.

At night, sometimes my next door neighbors will sit outside and have a smoke and the hoodlums will bark...I can tell it's the neighbors so I make them shut up. But, if it ever came a time where they were barking insanely at night time and it wasn't my neighbors, I would probably let them carry on for a minute or two just so that the person outside is very aware. Not only that, my neighbors have dogs so the "intruder" would be getting it from all sides with 4 dogs going off on him/her. I think we're ok here.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dogs do bark when someone comes to the door. This way I feel safer and know that someone is there! We manage fine with this type of awareness. If I wanted a dog that didn't bark, I would have gotten one that didn't, or a cat then!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think most security people will tell you that the single biggest deterrent to break-ins is a barking dog - much more efficient than an electronic security system. 

I do know that before I got Rebel, I would be sitting on my porch (I do that alot in the summer) and total strangers would just walk right up there with me and that made me very nervous. 

Now, no one does that. Rebel doesn't go off the porch, and he doesn't bark when there is no barrier, but he is certainly standing there waiting for them. No one has ever approached him because he's not looking like he wants to be friendly.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll let my dogs bark until told "that's enough", but I do have a hand signal that I use to encourage barking (and with some of my more "eager" dogs, door rushing). For such "little" dogs, Blaise and Scotty have very deep barks. Generally, they only bark when someone is at the door, and wouldn't be much use for "protection" unless it's me protecting them. lol


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

i'm jealous for those of you having a protective dog...:frown: as my girl first thing will hide if strangers at the door and she's a fearful dog...i want a protective dog but unfortuately i'm still little scared of big dogs (got knocked over twice - one by dane and one by white eskimo)...i'm 5'2 and not strong so...haha


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Tahlz said:


> Also, do you think your dogs would go off if some one was creeping around your house?.


I didn't see this part before. 
YES, they would go off. Mousse is actually very protective, he wouldn't let someone in to begin with. 
SOmeone would have to be really freaking stupid to just walk in my house, I'll leave it at that. LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

There is definitely a difference between a barky dog and a trained guard dog.

If it comes down to it, I will protect my dogs from any bad guys. Which is why I am also armed at home and carry a stun gun when we walk. I really don't want them to have to actually attack anyone - just bark them away.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

xellil, so true!

We did buy Cane to be our protection dog and his breed is well known for it. Well, about 3 months after we brought him home, I called the breeder and gave her a good cussing. If someone was breaking into our house I would throw myself in front of Cane to keep him safe. LOL Luckily, one look at the big boy and only the most insane would even think of getting within close range of him.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

angelbears said:


> xellil, so true!
> 
> We did buy Cane to be our protection dog and his breed is well known for it. Well, about 3 months after we brought him home, I called the breeder and gave her a good cussing. If someone was breaking into our house I would throw myself in front of Cane to keep him safe. LOL Luckily, one look at the big boy and only the most insane would even think of getting within close range of him.


Exactly - I want my dog to be intimidating to people who don't know him, but that's it. Of course, he's never jumped through a glass window to get at a door knocker!! 

Edited to add: the rescue lady I got my Dobie from has a great sign on her front gate. Rather than the usual "beware of dog" her sign says "a house is not a home unless it's full of Dobermans." And considering she always has 8-10 running around, I would definitely choose the neighbor's house to break into if I were a burglar.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, but they also stop when I tell them it's OK. Our Cockers are small but they sound pretty vicious and I think hearing several dogs barking aggressively would deter most people!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> Exactly - I want my dog to be intimidating to people who don't know him, but that's it. Of course, he's never jumped through a glass window to get at a door knocker!!
> 
> Edited to add: the rescue lady I got my Dobie from has a great sign on her front gate. Rather than the usual "beware of dog" her sign says "a house is not a home unless it's full of Dobermans." And considering she always has 8-10 running around, I would definitely choose the neighbor's house to break into if I were a burglar.


AH...Im liking that sign!!! I just went and picked up meat from someone who had a sign that read "BE Aware, In this house we are loved by Rottweilers, Dobermans, German Shepherds, and Aussies.......but we are the ones with the guns!" Im TOTALLY getting at least the last line for my home some day!LOL :lol:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

swolek said:


> Yes, but they also stop when I tell them it's OK. Our Cockers are small but they sound pretty vicious and I think hearing several dogs barking aggressively would deter most people!


I know this sounds silly, but when I first got Rebel we would walk and hear these dogs barking behind a house that sounded absolutely ferocious - I figured they were probably 80-90 pound dogs. 

And then one day I saw them - two miniature dachshunds!!!! HAHAHA! My Lord, I felt silly. But those dogs had some lungs.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> I know this sounds silly, but when I first got Rebel we would walk and hear these dogs barking behind a house that sounded absolutely ferocious - I figured they were probably 80-90 pound dogs.
> 
> And then one day I saw them - two miniature dachshunds!!!! HAHAHA! My Lord, I felt silly. But those dogs had some lungs.


Ha, that reminds me of when I had my Dachshund. He seriously sounded like a huge dog. Think Rottie bark! Some (or most?) Dachshunds have really loud, deep barks.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

xellil said:


> I thought that only happened in movies.


Happened to us growing up also.
We had a K9 trained GSD (my dad was a cop). Our yard was fenced, with signs, etc...someone came into our yard and knocked on our front door. Our GSD went through the window to get at the guy. He sued us, but we won because our yard was fenced, gated and had signs posted to warn of guard dogs.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> Sounds just like the Black Russian Terrier. They take their job of keeping their family safe very seriously. This is why I have to be very aware of my surrounding and to always look at things the way Duncan would. A screaming running child to us is just annoying, but to Duncan it could be perceived as a threat. So it is my responsibility to keep the child safe and to remove Duncan from the situation so he is kept safe too.


My lab reacts the same way. I was out in the yard with her at dusk...the little Boy Scout next door came running up our driveway, towards us. Java went ballistic. I tried to see it from her point of view....it's almost dark out and she sees someone running towards us. 
The boy turned around and started to run away....I told him to stop running and start talking to Java soshe knew who he was and that he was not threatening, because she couldn't see him in the dark. He did that and she was fine.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky is not a barker. Chows as a general rule are never barkers. But he will growl really low and scary if he hears something that upsets him. And he will definitely guard the front door and me against anyone. He just doesn't really give them any warnings unless they can hear the growl. Usually if someone rings the bell or knocks on the door, I would make a point of standing there holding a chow by the collar while opening the door. Once they saw the face in the opening, they would ALWAYS back down off the porch before telling my what they wanted! 

Now that Shade is here, well he is a barker. And he has a really really deep voice. He doesn't bark excessively, but he does alert us to any strangers in the yard. 

The other night the two dogs heard a noise somewhere in the house. The two of them started growling and growling together and stalked off to the front door like a pair of attack wolves. I've never heard anything like it! I was scared to death that one of my kids was trying to sneak up on them and was going to get eaten. Not a bark from either dog but the growls were amazing. Every hair was standing up on them and they were working as a team to get whatever it was out there. They actually scared me, and I don't scare all that easy. 

I still don't know what they heard outside but I know for a fact that whatever it was, it was not getting in to my house! So I feel pretty secure here now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> I still don't know what they heard outside but I know for a fact that whatever it was, it was not getting in to my house! So I feel pretty secure here now.


I am more afraid of a growl than a bark!

I think alot of dogs can tell the difference between a friendly stranger and a bad guy. 

When I first got Rebel, he was so dang friendly I wondered if he would unlock the door for the burglars. So my friend decided to do a test - he hadn't seen her but one time, so I left the house and she came to the back door with a scarf around her face and started rattling the doorknob. I didn't see his reaction, but she said it surely wasn't friendly! And he was not barking. So I feel pretty good now that he wouldn't welcome a burglar.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

xellil said:


> I am more afraid of a growl than a bark!
> 
> I think alot of dogs can tell the difference between a friendly stranger and a bad guy.
> 
> When I first got Rebel, he was so dang friendly I wondered if he would unlock the door for the burglars. So my friend decided to do a test - he hadn't seen her but one time, so I left the house and she came to the back door with a scarf around her face and started rattling the doorknob. I didn't see his reaction, but she said it surely wasn't friendly! And he was not barking. So I feel pretty good now that he wouldn't welcome a burglar.


Ah, you can't count on all dobies. They have such great dispositions that they can be the worst guard dogs in the world! I grew up with a dobie named Angel (yes, I named her but I was like 4!). A guy got onto our gated property and my mom actually had to pull the gun on him. It was just me, my mom, and my grandmother. My grandfather was out of town for his annual hunting trip with his brothers. When the guy showed up at the front door, Angel was trotting at his side like he was her best friend. Hahaha. 

I don't doubt that dobermans are a fierce guard dog. We have just ended up with two uber friendly ones. My grandparents have 10 acres and my grandmother refuses to have dogs in the house (she didn't want a dog in the first place. the dog is strictly my grandfather's) so I don't feel all that bad for Xena (the current dobie who I also named. heehee) but I think their over friendliness is a result of being alone outside most of the time. She is a hunter so she entertains herself with birds and bunnies and the like, but you can see how much she loves people. 

Does anyone else think that our dobies' over friendliness towards strangers could be the result of having to live outside alone?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Ah, you can't count on all dobies. They have such great dispositions that they can be the worst guard dogs in the world! I grew up with a dobie named Angel (yes, I named her but I was like 4!). A guy got onto our gated property and my mom actually had to pull the gun on him. It was just me, my mom, and my grandmother. My grandfather was out of town for his annual hunting trip with his brothers. When the guy showed up at the front door, Angel was trotting at his side like he was her best friend. Hahaha.


That is so funny - that's like the pit bull cross I used to have that would try to get into people's cars to go for a ride. 
I would rather my dog be like that than actually try to defend us, because that might put him in the way of a bullet or a knife. There are some really mean people out there.

There are two companies within 5 miles of me that will do protection training for your dog, but I dont' want that. That's saying I would be willing to risk my dog's life, and I just don't want to go there.

Barking though - definitely! Bark away.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xellil said:


> There are two companies within 5 miles of me that will do protection training for your dog, but I dont' want that. That's saying I would be willing to risk my dog's life, and I just don't want to go there.
> 
> Barking though - definitely! Bark away.


I was watching this tv show about dog training and there was this lady who bought a chow for protection and was upset because it wouldn't bark. She wanted the guy on tv to train it to bark when people came to the front door. Talk about someone who never researched a breed before she got it!! So they set up video camera's and had her walk up to the front door and video taped the dogs reaction from inside. Well, of course the dog knew it was her at the door and stood there wagging it's tail on the video! She was all upset because it wouldn't bark when she walked up to the door. They tried having a stranger walk up and the dog still stood there not barking but this time it was on alert, not wagging it's tail.

I was yelling at the tv the whole time ......"get a different breed of dog if you want something to bark!!" . I was ready to throw a shoe at the tv set!

My mom has a little fake frog that sits in front of her house with a motion detector. When someone approaches, a device in her house starts barking (she doesn't own a dog). That's what the lady on the tv needed to buy instead of that poor chow.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

chowder said:


> I was watching this tv show about dog training and there was this lady who bought a chow for protection and was upset because it wouldn't bark. She wanted the guy on tv to train it to bark when people came to the front door. Talk about someone who never researched a breed before she got it!! So they set up video camera's and had her walk up to the front door and video taped the dogs reaction from inside. Well, of course the dog knew it was her at the door and stood there wagging it's tail on the video! She was all upset because it wouldn't bark when she walked up to the door. They tried having a stranger walk up and the dog still stood there not barking but this time it was on alert, not wagging it's tail.
> 
> I was yelling at the tv the whole time ......"get a different breed of dog if you want something to bark!!" . I was ready to throw a shoe at the tv set!
> 
> My mom has a little fake frog that sits in front of her house with a motion detector. When someone approaches, a device in her house starts barking (she doesn't own a dog). That's what the lady on the tv needed to buy instead of that poor chow.


OMG that's freaking amazing! Where would you even buy something like that? Hahaha. Can you video tape that for us?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

chowder said:


> My mom has a little fake frog that sits in front of her house with a motion detector. When someone approaches, a device in her house starts barking (she doesn't own a dog). That's what the lady on the tv needed to buy instead of that poor chow.



I have a friend (cat person) who was burglarized while at work, and that's exactly what the security company they called told her to do since she didn't want a dog!!

I feel sorry for that chow. What a maroon, as Bugs Bunny would say. If she really wanted a barker she could have gotten a mini schnauzer - they bark constantly.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

yes and no, lol. Lucy is we think a dobbie mix. Black and tan, BIG TEETH very very deep voice. Honestly I love my dog because she is very protective of HER property, but knows I am the boss. She is not very vocal, until someone gets to close. My equine vet was going to draw some blood from her to take back to the clinic and he pulled up while I was inside and Lucy went ballistic. Barking growling, hackles up. As soon as I walked outside I said my usual "It's ok Lucy" and she stoped and went wiggly but. She must come from some protection lines because she has always been like this. She will act like she is going to eat somone who comes up uninvited, but as soon as I signal that this person is ok, a friend etc, she is totally cool. My vet asked like 3 times was I sure she would be ok. I had to reassure him several times. She sat perfectly and rolled over for belly rubs. She can be mauled by a pack of small children and is perfect. But show up on her property when mom hasn't said it is ok, and even people she Knows gets barked at. My neighbor dropped off hay yesterday, she knows him quite well. Still barked at him until I came outside.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine are very social and quiet and never bark unles there is a real big problem or we're at training. We train in personal protection, so yeah go right ahead and try and break in.

Lily never barks, she talks a lot but its all woo-woo-ing because she's half Siberian half GSD. She alert barked every single time she saw my former upstairs neighbor's 20 something son. He is now in federal prison. Yeah, I trust her judgement. If she says something is off, its off. She doesn't like missionaries either, which is fine by me! The fed ex and ups guys are good friends of hers though.

Scout is an odd duck, but she'd pretty much walk through fire for me. If anyone touched me in a harmful way I'm pretty sure she'd light up like any good GSD. She sure does great at training, but even the best protection dog is only a deterrent/slow down for a truly determined criminal. And even with working police K9's you don't know how they are going to act in a real bite situation until you actually are in that situation.

When my best friend and I were roomies, the RR's took keeping us safe extremely seriously. They would bark when they saw something, but they stop when you say alright thanks for letting me know. The little ridgeless guy actually did a perfect untrained bark and hold on a creeper that snuck up on us late one night when we were playing tetherball at this elementary school. Textbook perfect, scared the crap outta that guy, and recalled perfectly when I whistled. All he's got on him is the obedience training I did. It was interesting to see how he changed and got watchfull as he matured between 11-18 months.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I don't mind him alert barking me at all..... but I do appreciate when he listens when I tell him enough. And usually he's really good about it.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

I allow my dogs to go as crazy as they want at the door. It doesn't bother me, so I'm not gonna train them otherwise. Alert barking is very much encouraged here. We live in a pretty quiet place, nothing EVER happens here.. but on the off-chance someone did try something.. they'd have to be crazy to do it at my house LOL. 

Riley is probably the most stable dog I've ever met, but his bark is terrifying and I truly think he would defend me in a bad situation. I would most absolutely defend him too. Ive also started leaving the windows to my van open when I'm pumping gas and I leave the door to my store open when I'm throwing trash in the alley. I tell him to stay and he listens and I like knowing that he's there if I need him. He doesn't bark when he's in the car or in the store though.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

lol my Aussie has gone out the window, but just through the screen, he is very protective of us and his turf, but will stay in the yard. I thought I was the only one who had a dog like that lol. Funny.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

It is something we are working on yet. 

Actually, Remi is the best listener about having people at the door/guests coming in. Nallah has ALWAYS been a very loud barker. Anytime someone pulls in our driveway, even if its her dad she barks. Morgan then follows suit. I have been putting them all in a sit/wait until I see who it is and let them in, once they're quiet and calm they can go greet the person. 

I know that if my dogs are nervous, or they sense me being nervous they are more protective. For instance, about 2 years ago there was a strange van that pulled into our driveway after dark. I didn't recognize is and DH wasn't home. Nallah went to the door right away and would not let me open the door without her being right there, all bark. 

Once I turned on the yard light I saw that it was a salesman and told him I wasnt intersted without opening the door. I am glad I had her here because I think that salesman would have been a bit more pushy had there not been a big barkey dog there. 

So, I absolutely trust them to be protective when need be but they also know that they need to listen to me once I give htem the cue.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Cabo will bark if he hears the mailman, a car door slamming across the sleep, someone at the door, etc. I will let him bark a few times and then I tell him to stop...but not in that firm of a voice, b/c I do want him to know that I appreciate his efforts.

On a side note, one night after DH and I had went to bed, we heard Cabo start barking and carrying on at about 11PM. Woke up and wondered what was going on...and then we heard the tornado sirens going off. No tornado thank god, but it was great that he alerted us and we did take everyone down to the basement.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I learnt a big lesson and now let Mollie go as crazy as she likes, until I see who it is and tell her thats it's ok. 
I never use to like her doing this, until a man renting the house across the canal decided that I was talking badly about him so he would come over and try to push his way into our house. He could hear me cursing at him through his air conditioning ducts you see. I will never know why he chose me, I'm a sweetie who'd never do that to anyone.
For 18 months he would come over here late at night, crying on my front door step, strong arming me at the door demanding to know who I had in my living room as he could hear us talking badly about him. And, Mollie would go beserk, practically foaming at the mouth, up on her back feet, straining to get at him, fangs, the works. I've never seen her act like that, but God I was proud of her, she somehow just knew. 
She sure put him on edge and I was very happy to know that he would have thought twice about trying to get into our house. It is the only time in my life I've felt the need to lock the doors, and I actually kept a bat near the front door and one under the bed. (My husband is disabled and I'm sure not going down without a fight). 
Thankfully he was evicted a month ago. 
I have to say that I felt terribly sorry for him, I pulled him out of the canal at midnight one night last winter when he tried to end it all. He obviously has awful schizophrenic problems and he was continually committed every 6 weeks or so. I could see the pain in his eyes, he so believed what he thought he was hearing, but as much as I tried to talk to him logically, it very rarely worked.


----------

